

How Standard Treasury Built a Founding Team - dailyrorschach
http://blog.zactownsend.com/building-a-founding-team-at-standard-treasury

======
jksmith
Years ago, I made an even more obvious mistake with my startup, which was on
recommendation involving a so called "management team" and giving them equity.
Just say no to any proposal that puts "management" and "team" in the same
sentence because it's a scam waiting to happen.

------
ashish_rvce
Great story of building an awesome founding team. Thanks for sharing, Zach.

------
iterable
nice job Zach

